# Risen 2 welche Waffe ?



## NeO126 (9. Mai 2012)

Hi immoment habe ich nicht genug gold und nicht genug Ruhm um wirklich alles testen zu können  und ich weiß auch nicht ob das irgentwann so ist... ich bin erstmal auf Klingen und Diebeskunst gegangen... Nur glaube ich jetzt wo ich eine Flinte bekomme ob es sich nicht lohnt... leider habe ich schon 2 Punkte in Pistole gesteckt und bin druch extra itmes auf 50 Punkte gekommmen. 

Lohnt es sich Klingen wegzulassen eine Flinte mit einem Bajonett zu nehmen und da alles reinzustecken? wer hat da Erfahrung ?  Kann man damit die lästigen Aligatoren gut töten? Ich komme mir dann aber garnicht wie ein Pirat vor...  nur wenn ihr sagen würdet das ist die beste Waffe die man nehmen kann dann würde ich das erstmal machen...

mfg


----------



## NeO126 (9. Mai 2012)

Alles klar ich habe einfachmal einen speicherstand geladen wo ich Ruhm  und genug Gold hatte... Muskete ist echt das beste... ok es gibt immer  nachteile aber das ganze ist schöner als mit dem schwert. 

Ps: anscheint hat sich noch keiner damit richtig beschäftigt oder kann empfehlungen geben... also wenn man nix gegen Hit and run hat dann ist eine Feuerwaffe die die den meisten Schaden austeilt. Obwohl ich ja noch am anfang vom spiel bin. Villeicht ändert sich das ganze aber jetzt macht es am meisten spaß so zu spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2012)

Wie isses denn so im Vergleich zu Spielen wie Gothic und Risen? Mir sagte das Piratensetting als Rollenspiel nicht so sehr zu, zudem ist mein Budget für Port Royale 4 (Wirtschaftssim) und nä Woche Diablo3 an sich eh schon verplant...


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich persönlich bin auch noch nicht durch. Aber bisher habe ich mich ziemlich gut mit der Flinte durchgeballert.
Also wenn man da ordentlich skillt und ne gute Flinte hat, dann haut man damit auf jeden Fall alles weg.


----------



## NeO126 (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich mag das Piraten Setting... in Gothic war das doch auch schon immer ein wenig eingebaut. Gothic bleibt Gothic. Natürlich hoffe ich auch wieder auf ein Oldschool Setting was im ganzen Funktioniert. Ich würde auch gerne Gothic 1 und 2 + Addon mit neuer Grafik und Fit für Windows 7/8 spielen da ich die spiele nicht zum laufen bekomme.  

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Bajonett ? ich lese z.b. 40 schaden. Aber wenn ich zuschlage mache ich eigentlich keinen schaden. Der Schaden soll auch erhöht werden indem man in die  Klingen  Fertigkeit punkte inverstiert und dann halt Degen beim Lehrer verbessert da ist Bajonett inbegriffen. Also Entweder habe ich einen  Bug oder keine ahnung was da läuft.


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2012)

Es gibt irgendwo auf den ersten 3 Inseln (bis Antigua) ein besonderes Schwert. Seelenrufer. 45-100 Schaden. Man findet 2 Teile davon und muß sie durchs Schmieden zusammenfügen.  Dazu brauch man glaub ich Klingen 6.

Damit hab ich keine Probleme als Dieb/Schwertkämpfer. Die Alligatoren gehen auch im Doppelpack 

Ich hab sie durchs normale erforschen gefunden, weiß aber nicht mehr wo. Mußt Du Google bemühen


----------



## NeO126 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habe die Quest schon  das schwert sammel ich mir auch noch zusammen. Brauche ja nur noch ein teil. Ich Packe das Schwert jetzt halt immer dann aus wenn ich keine andere Wahl mehr habe. Manchmal ist es auch von vorteil gleich damit zu kämpfen. Ich glaube das man am besten ist wenn man beides Nutzt.


----------



## Eyoafa (13. Mai 2012)

Insgesamt gibt es legendäre Schwerter (immer jeweils 2 Teile-Quest), wobei man an das Schlechteste lustigerweise erst gegen Ende rankommt. 
Ich habs mit Schwert + Pistole durchgespielt. Lief insgesamt recht gut.


----------

